# Guess who will be in my arms tomorrow



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:celebrate - firewor:woohoo2:Auntie's and Uncle
Maddie will be flying from Florida to Idaho tomorrow, I talked with Lucille tonight my little Maddie will be picked up at 4am by the courier, we will meet her at 12:40pm. It's going to be such a long day for my baby girl:blush: I know she's going to be scared, she doesn't know the courier and then traveling for all those hours, she's going to be exhausted and scared. Please remember her in your prayers tonight and good thoughts tomorrow.
We are more than excited, Lorin took me shopping for the first time in 6 weeks, I was in a wheelchair, Matilda on my lap, it was a sight to be seen. Lots of nice people saying how cute Matilda is.:wub:
We bought little Maddie two new beds, pee pads, the kibble she is now eating, slowly I will change it to Matilda's, we bought treats and Nutri - Cal, just in case she needs it. I bought her the sweetest sweater before Christmas so I will take it with us. Lucille said it's in the 80's in Florida, Maddie will be very surprised when she gets here the high tomorrow is 46.
I know it's going to take some time for her to adjust, she has all the time in the world, :wub:
I'll take pictures and post them later tomorrow. I feel like a little kid in a candy store loll I'm so excited :chili::chili:
We also found out Maddie is younger then we had thought she will be three in June. Actually that's even better for us.
Bet I don't get a lot of sleep tonight lol and most likely for a few days.:innocent:
Tomorrow Matilda will meet her little sissy:chili::wub: and mommy and daddy will have our arms full with two precious little angel girls:wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

:chili: :chili: :chili: Can't wait to see pictures and hear all about her.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Paula, I am so happy for you!
I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How exciting Paula, the big day is finally here!!
I will be thinking of Maddie, yes it is a little sad to think of her being tired and scared. Everything will be new to her, but she will be so happy to meet you.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Paula I am sooooooo excited for you, Lorin, and Matilda! Wow, it is finally time for your new Lil girl. I will pray that she will have a safe, peaceful trip. rayer:rayer:So happy for you:chili::chili::chili:Can't wait till tomorrow:heart:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, you will all do very well, but yes, it will take time---esp. for Matilda. What a great adventure! God is so good and I, with you, am so thankful for this wonderful little life that will be your new baby. Wow, that is young! So many years to grow to love each other even more. 
I know this has been a hard year for you and your family. I continue to hold you all up w/prayers and love, even if I don't always comment. I also pray for little Ethan---he is never far from my heart.
Oh, this will be grand---I will be traveling & without internet (maybe I will have it at the hotel tomorrow night, but then not for a while thereafter). I can't wait to see the pics. I hope you get some sleep tonight! Sending much love, many prayers.


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm so so excited for you and will be praying for Maddie! I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I can certainly hear the excitement in your post and rightfully so!! And I know that you will be over the moon when little Maddie finally arrives. The very best of luck to all of you and I truly share your excitement as well!! Looking forward to pictures when things get settled down.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

It's all good and exciting news, Paula. Can not wait to see her pictures with you and Matilda tomorrow.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG, Paula, my heart is pounding. Do not worry. MiMi came to me by courier and she was bright, alert and ever so happy. I think MMi had a ball on her trip. Maddie will have a ball as well. OMG OMG she will be in your arms and in our hearts so soon. I just want to thank you for sharing this wonderful time.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh, Paula, this is so exciting!:chili: Maddie will love her new Mommy and family! Looking forward to lots of pictures! :wub:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

What a long trip. I can tell you can hardly wait. So happy for you enjoy your new little girl.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Exciting times! Can't wait to see the pics!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

pippersmom said:


> :chili: :chili: :chili: Can't wait to see pictures and hear all about her.


 Yes pictures:chili:



Orla said:


> Paula, I am so happy for you!
> I can't wait to see pictures!


 Lots of pictures :chili:



Maglily said:


> How exciting Paula, the big day is finally here!!
> I will be thinking of Maddie, yes it is a little sad to think of her being tired and scared. Everything will be new to her, but she will be so happy to meet you.


 She's going to be so mixed up, poor baby girl, love will win her over:wub:



Pooh's mommy said:


> Paula I am sooooooo excited for you, Lorin, and Matilda! Wow, it is finally time for your new Lil girl. I will pray that she will have a safe, peaceful trip. rayer:rayer:So happy for you:chili::chili::chili:Can't wait till tomorrow:heart:


 thank you for your prayers, I hope she sleeps a lot in flight and she gets here on time



edelweiss said:


> Paula, you will all do very well, but yes, it will take time---esp. for Matilda. What a great adventure! God is so good and I, with you, am so thankful for this wonderful little life that will be your new baby. Wow, that is young! So many years to grow to love each other even more.
> I know this has been a hard year for you and your family. I continue to hold you all up w/prayers and love, even if I don't always comment. I also pray for little Ethan---he is never far from my heart.
> Oh, this will be grand---I will be traveling & without internet (maybe I will have it at the hotel tomorrow night, but then not for a while thereafter). I can't wait to see the pics. I hope you get some sleep tonight! Sending much love, many prayers.


 Sandy I was worried about Matilda but I have been praying. God has been in control over this whole thing. Many times I wasn't sure this day would come and now it's here.
I love you dear friend, I know your holding Ethan up in your prayers I honestly believe he's going to be one of God's miracles. It's been a challenging year but also a year of real growth, wouldn't trade it for anything.
Be safe while your traveling:wub:



djackson59 said:


> I'm so so excited for you and will be praying for Maddie! I can't wait to see pictures.


 Thank you for your prayers I'll take oodles of pictures 



Snuggle's Mom said:


> I can certainly hear the excitement in your post and rightfully so!! And I know that you will be over the moon when little Maddie finally arrives. The very best of luck to all of you and I truly share your excitement as well!! Looking forward to pictures when things get settled down.


 Yes very excited we are going to welcome a new baby to our home and hearts:chili:



Dominic said:


> It's all good and exciting news, Paula. Can not wait to see her pictures with you and Matilda tomorrow.


 Matilda will be surprised for sure, we have been telling her about Maddie, wish she could understand that 
Lots of pictures :chili:




Sylie said:


> OMG, Paula, my heart is pounding. Do not worry. MiMi came to me by courier and she was bright, alert and ever so happy. I think MMi had a ball on her trip. Maddie will have a ball as well. OMG OMG she will be in your arms and in our hearts so soon. I just want to thank you for sharing this wonderful time.


 Oh Sylvia I love you, you help me not to worry, it's unreal thinking I'm really getting another baby:wub: I think Miss Button's and Bow's would be happy for us


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

If only she knew in advance how lucky she is to be heading there with you. I am sure she will sense your loving nature and settle right in. Xxx so excited for you.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Paula, so excited for you! Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

The day has finally arrived. I know you are so excited and yes it has been warm here in Florida, but when we do get cool weather the fluffs LOVE it so she will too. We will be waiting to see the happy homecoming pics.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh boy oh boy!!!!! So excited for you Paula!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

:chili::chili: So terrific, can't wait for her to be in your arms - This is such good news. Gooo mad-die. Cheering Mad-die Mad-die, Mad-die :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Today is here! :chili:. Paula, you must be sooooooo excited!!!!!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Paula, I can tell how excited you are. I felt the same way right before Bella's arrival and then again when Jasmine came to us. The waiting is the worst. I kept staring at the clock until it was time to leave for the airport to pick up our babies. Both of my girls arrived by courier and they both did fine. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my gosh Paula! I'm so excited for you! Yes, Maddie will need some time to adjust, but she will do fine. Sissy was 11 months when she came to live with us. At first she would run from us, but she learned to trust us. So excited to see pics!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Such an exciting, happy, scary time!!!! A new baby in the house.....well a new kid....:blush:


My thoughts are with you that all goes perfectly smoothly. I'm sure we'll all be anxiously awaiting the first photos. You better make Lorin take a picture of you at the airport meeting little Maddie!! you know, the first kiss, etc. :thumbsup::chili:


...a few more hours!! oh wait, you're in a different time zone than me. oh no, now I've got to figure out what time it'll be here!!!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

:chili::chili::chili:YAY!!!!!!!!!! Today is The Day!!!:clap::clap::clap:!!!!!!!YAY!!!!!!!!!! Maddie we are waiting for you:chili::chili::chili:arty:arty: We are All so excited :w00t: and waiting on lots of pictures :yes: :wub2:


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

*Paula , I am so thrilled for you and excited!! *:chili: * Today will be such a happy moment that you'll remember forever! *:chili:* Maddie is a lucky little girl to be coming to home filled with so much love that she'll receive with her sister Matilda! *arty:* The days ahead may be scary on how she'll do, but I'm betting things will go smoothly and without any problems! Good luck and give her lots of hugs and kisses for us all! Congratulations on becoming a new mommy! *
*BTW...I saw you had some surgery...glad you are doing better...take care! *

*Hugs to MADDIE!!!!!!!! *:heart::sLo_grouphug3: :heart:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Paula, just now reading this so today was yesterday, so today you are getting your baby, (hope that makes sense). Can't wait to see pictures of your new little Miss. I hope you are bringing Matilda with you to meet her. That would be the best way for you to introduce them, neutral ground. I will be checking in later tonight to see the pictures. We have all waited a long time for this, since way before Christmas. So happy that today is finallly here:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm just seeing this - we're having internet issues... I'm so happy for you! Here's hoping Maddie has a good flight, she is one lucky little princess coming to you! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Paula, I am so excited for you! Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

They are more resilient than we give them credit for. I think we are as excited as you!!!!!!!! Maddie is a lucky girl.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

:Waiting:

Final Countdown


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

The day has finally arrived! Yay!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

How exciting😄. She will be cold especially if tired too. I'd put that sweater on her right away. If still using wheelchair it might scare her also. It will take her some time to acclimate. Good thing you will have Matilda with you. Looking forward to seeing the pictures😍.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sooooooo excited :chili: I hardly slept last night lol 
I just checked the airlines her plane is on time:chili:
we are about 45 minutes from the airport, I want to go early
Tammy our daughter is going with us, yes my Matilda will be with us, I want her to be apart of everything :wub:
I have a new sweater for Maddie I will bring, her nutri-cal (just in case) I'm going to take a little bag of the kibble she eats and a itty bitty piece of chicken breast.
I have pee pads( she doesn't go outside) 
I have bottled water and two bowls
Our camera
Is there anything else I need to take?
It's 10:07am here she comes in at 12:40 
OH MY GOSH I'M GOING TO MEET LITTLE MADDIE :chili: I can't believe it, the day is finally here. :chili:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Paula, i'm so excited for you and your family! Soon little Maddie will be in your arms...it's just all so exciting!!!! :happy::happy: :happy:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

It so cute how excited you are. We all can hardly wait.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh so neat. I'd love to be in your shoes. We cannot wait for the pictures.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I just got excitement butterflies in my tummy...YAY!!! Can't wait til you have her, she'll be just fine


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

How exciting! Your list of what you're bringing looks good to me  Have fun and take lots of pictures!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

:Waiting::Waiting:

Waiting for pictures! Can't wait to see this little sweetheart!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> :Waiting::Waiting:
> 
> Waiting for pictures! Can't wait to see this little sweetheart!!


Me too:chili:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw.....this is bringing back sweet memories of when we went to the airport to pick up Ray, and then MiMi. I didn't even think to take pictures. But, I have the pictures in my head. I'm glad that you, Paula, have your wits about you and will be able to share the moments with your friends. 

I can't wait!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so excited for you.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

This is so very exciting!!! We are so happy for you and know Maddie will be spoiled perfectly by you!! We need photos NOW!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am checking in from Palm springs airport lol. Guess I won't be able to see her arrival for a few hours. I am sure all will go perfectly for you.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Checking in! Running out of popcorn


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I keep coming back to check too


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:Waiting:opcorn::Waiting:

Let's see...if it's almost 6pm here...it must be almost three there...YOU SHOULD HAVE HER BY NOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Can't wait to see pics!!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

We should have just outfitted Paula with a live feed camera and she could have streamed the whole thing for all of us! Vicarious excitment!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

pammy4501 said:


> We should have just outfitted Paula with a live feed camera and she could have streamed the whole thing for all of us! Vicarious excitment!!


Or we could have told the news stations about it, and had them follow her with a camera crew. I'm a nervous wreck.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Sylie said:


> Or we could have told the news stations about it, and had them follow her with a camera crew. I'm a nervous wreck.


That would have been great!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

We are home:wub: right now I am sitting in my recliner Matilda is laying right next to me:wub: and Maddie is sleeping on my lap:wub: I have so much to tell you, for the moment I will say Matilda and Maddie act as if they have known one another for ever.:wub:
we took a few pictures at the airport but am not able to post them right now. I'm in heaven:wub::wub:​


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You spend your time with your special little babies - both of them. Tell us all about it later - right now enjoy your precious little girls. But later we want pictures.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

:dothewave::dothewave::dothewave::dothewave::dothewave::dothewave::hugging::hugging:


Matilda's mommy said:


> We are home:wub: right now I am sitting in my recliner Matilda is laying right next to me:wub: and Maddie is sleeping on my lap:wub: I have so much to tell you, for the moment I will say Matilda and Maddie act as if they have known one another for ever.:wub:
> we took a few pictures at the airport but am not able to post them right now. I'm in heaven:wub::wub:​


:dothewave:	:dothewave:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We stopped at a hotel w/internet & I just came to see what is happening! WOW! I can hardly wait to hear all about it! So, so, so happy with you! Enjoy the bonding!
We will just pass the champagne & the pop-corn until you come to the party!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Have a wonderful evening Paula!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili::chili: arty::yahoo: :wub2::dothewave: :drinkup::chili: :chili:



She's home!!! Maddie's HOME!!!!!!! Thank goodness tomorrow is Saturday, I'll be checking in for the pics!!!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> We are home:wub: right now I am sitting in my recliner Matilda is laying right next to me:wub: and Maddie is sleeping on my lap:wub: I have so much to tell you, for the moment I will say Matilda and Maddie act as if they have known one another for ever.:wub:
> we took a few pictures at the airport but am not able to post them right now. I'm in heaven:wub::wub:​



Paula, i'm so happy for you, Lorin and Matilda! :happy::happy: :happy: It's even better news that Matilda and Maddie act as if they have known one another for forever, i know that was worrying you. You finally have your little girl in your arms. Give the girls a kiss from their Auntie Debbie, i'll be checking in for pictures. Enjoy every moment with the newest edition of your family. :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh Paula, I am so happy for you!
I can't wait to hear the full story and see pictures


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Yippee! 
It is good to hear that the girls know that they are sisters.
I'm so happy for you, Paula. Gee, you have made today wonderful and exciting for so many people. That Maddie has no idea of the joy she is bringing.

:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:MAZEL TOV:cheer:
Paula - I'm sorry but I didn't get onto SM until now...crazy day. I am beyond thrilled that Maddie is safely with her NEW FAMILY. :chili::chili::chili: You must be on :cloud9:. I know that after all the excitement and adrenalin surge you've experienced awaiting her arrival, that you're savoring your time with Maddie and Matilda. These Maltese can be very welcoming to new additions. I can't wait to see pix. :chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yay!! I'm so glad Maddie is finally home, and the girls are getting along so well! Have a wonderful evening!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Guess I do not understand how does a courier work. Does the dog ride in the main cabin or as cargo? Is it in a container? I would be scared for the little thing big jet engine noises and all.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Yahoo! So excited for you!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The courier travels in the main cabin w/the dog secured in a pet, airline approved carry crate under the seat in front of the carrier. My 2 sleep the entire trip---but when we land they awake & Lisi is LOUD. I get to know everyone on the plane. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am soooooooooo excited for you! Kisses to both of your girls!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

So happy for you. You know Matilda probably thinks Maddie is her dog😍.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

arty:artytime:arty:Yay!!!! Maddie is home!!!! So happy she had a safe trip and Matilda is happy with her Sis. :wub: Enjoy them and give them kisses from Us. So excited for you all:chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Ooohhh, can't wait for piccies!!!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so, so, so happy for you, Paula!!! :cheer: I've been thinking about Maddie's arrival all day and finally had a chance to check in. I'm just so thrilled and can only imagine how thrilled YOU are. And how wonderful that Matilda has taken to her new sister right away! Meant to be! :wub::wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So happy to hear that she has arrived and that all is going swimmingly. Looking forward to your story and pics when all is settled :cheer:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:grouphug:arty:arty::welcome1: MADDIE!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I am so excited for you!!! Cannot wait to hear how the night went!!!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Paula, what wonderful news! So glad the girls have taken to each other as if they were always together. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

So happy for you, Paula! Excited to see pics!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So glad she made it home and all went well. Can't wait to hear all the stories and see pictures.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So----how is the new little girl this morning? And Matilda, mom & pop? What kind of night did you have? Sending much love, many prayers from somewhere near TN.:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Ditto - to what Sandi said. Did everyone get a good night sleep?


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Just checking in know its still early in Idaho. Are the girls still getting along?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ditto Ditto Ditto


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

:Waiting: :Waiting: :Waiting: :innocent:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I just knew they would be fine! I'm so beyond excited for you all!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad Maddie is relaxing in her new home. Now the rest of us anxiously await pictures of the new sisters.


----------

